# Professional Horse Transport Oxfordshire to Berkshire



## Warmblood1234 (8 July 2016)

One of my horses might be going for a bone scan in about 6 weeks time and will need to travel from the Oxon/Bucks border to O'Gormans Vet Hospital near Newbury.  I have my own lorry, but am pregnant and the horse is not a good loader (possibly exacerbated by his pain) and I think it would be better for all concerned if I got a professional to load and transport him to/from the vets (I can't afford a silly accident with him pulling me over whilst pregnant).

Can anyone recommend a reliable company who are good with difficult horses and will be willing to load the horse (patiently)?

Thanks

ETS: To confirm was thinking they would use their own lorry (unless someone knows of a driver who would be willing to use my 7.5t)


----------



## PorkChop (8 July 2016)

Gillies are brilliant, up and down the country very regularly 

As long as you explain the situation they will be able to allow the time.


----------



## Sandstone1 (8 July 2016)

Dma, in warwickshire are good.


----------



## Warmblood1234 (8 July 2016)

LJR said:



			Gillies are brilliant, up and down the country very regularly 

As long as you explain the situation they will be able to allow the time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll look into them - I was worried that the nationwide transporters wouldn't do vet trips though as will require multiple trips!


----------



## Warmblood1234 (8 July 2016)

selinas spirit said:



			Dma, in warwickshire are good.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks will look into them.


----------



## PorkChop (8 July 2016)

Warmblood1234 said:



			Thanks I'll look into them - I was worried that the nationwide transporters wouldn't do vet trips though as will require multiple trips!
		
Click to expand...

Well, they will obviously charge you for the privilage!  Certainly worth an enquiry as their lorries are amazing.


----------



## Auslander (8 July 2016)

I used Jo Grimes(Neddy Stobart) to do some vet trips with my big lad. He can be a bit of a challenge to load, but Jo is really good with tricky loaders. She carries Dually halters on the lorry, and after 5 minutes quietly introducing the concept to him, he stopped messing about and hopped straight on. She's near Wellington Riding iirc, so right neck of the woods for you


----------



## Maesfen (10 July 2016)

LRT.  Experts.


----------



## sunshine100* (10 July 2016)

hi will rec DMA TRANSPORT on facebook-and has website-david annetts used to be a head lad so excellent with any horse and very careful driver-you can even go with him ! he goes all over UK and will do this no problem-plse leave a review on his facebook as the more people know about him-keeps him going

his number is 07519 050254


----------

